# QRCode SNCF + Wallet : bizarre bizarre ...



## Sergiobzh (12 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
j’ai eu un problème curieux (et récurrent) avec Apple Wallet et les QR Code SNCF. 

Courant décembre, j'étais à la Gare de Lyon à Paris pour prendre le TGV. 

Arrivé au portique de contrôle je sors mon iPhone, la notification d SNCF est affichée sur le Lock Screen. 
Un tap , le QR Code s’affiche et je le montre au scanner du portique : rien ne se passe. 
Je regarde mon écran : il y a la carte bancaire d’Apple Pay, comme si j’avais j’avais fait un double tap sur le bouton Power. 
Du coup un coup de Power pour éteindre, un pour rallumer et je recommence en faisant attention de ne pas appuyer sur les boutons (Power, Volumes ) ==>  rien ne se passe 
Je regarde mon écran : j’ai encore ma CB d’apple Pay affiché !
Je refais une troisième fois et ….   encore la même chose !!!  
Du coup je suis passé en scan manuel avec un contrôleur. 

Au retour , à la gare de Lyon Part-Dieu, idem il y a un portique avec scanner pour accéder au TGV et il s’est encore passé exactement la même chose ...  ras le bol 

Est-ce un bug ?  Ou il y a un problème avec les scanners SNCF ?  

Je ne serais pas étonné que ce soit un bug tellement il y a de problèmes sur iOS (et sur macOS).  Par exemple sur le XS de ma femme, tout a beau être bien configuré, un double tap sur le bouton latéral ne présente absolument rien. En fait rien ne se passe comme si le double tap était invalidé.


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2022)

Je penche plutôt pour un bug de l'app SNCF : Ayant moi aussi voulu mettre le QR code de mon billet dans wallet, il n'y est jamais arrivé après deux ou trois essais. Cela-dit son affichage dans l'app marche bien, du coup je m'en contente, ça passe très bien au scan.


----------



## Sergiobzh (12 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je penche plutôt pour un bug de l'app SNCF : Ayant moi aussi voulu mettre le QR code de mon billet dans wallet, il n'y est jamais arrivé après deux ou trois essais. Cela-dit son affichage dans l'app marche bien, du coup je m'en contente, ça passe très bien au scan.



Je ne pense pas.  Mon QR Code SNCF est issu de Apple Wallet , a priori l'app sncf n'a plus rien à voir avec la présentation du code par Wallet.


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2022)

Je me demande si l'application Wallet ne détecte pas le NFC de la borne SNCF et active de ce fait le paiement.


----------



## Sergiobzh (12 Janvier 2022)

Ah oui, une idée à creuser. Les essais vont être difficiles, faut que je reprenne un billet TGV , c'est rare , et il faut que je passe par un portique TGV.  Je dois aller à Paris en Avril, ce sera le cas au retour.  J'aurai un essai !


----------



## kdallas (24 Mars 2022)

ça me le fait à chaque fois aussi. Mardi dernier encore ça l'a fait en gare de lyon. Exactement ce que vous décrivez. Le pire c'est que le QR code dans l'app ne passe pas non plus chez moi: J'ai un iphone 12 mini, je me demande si la taille d'écran influe sur la taille d'affichage du QR code...
Bref, maintenant je me prends plus la tête, je demande à l'agent de scanner mon billet


----------



## colbo (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Confirmation. La même chose m’est arrivé plusieurs fois.
Aujourd’hui à la Gare Montparnasse,
Pas avec un billet sur le locks créé mais avec un QR dans le mail de SNCF…
Puis même comportement étrange avec une capture d’écran que j’ai fait dU QR (en bonne qualité).
Toujours non-reaction de la borne 
Déclenchement de Apple Pay
et besoin d’un agent…
Quelqu’un sait si il y a une solution?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2022)

colbo a dit:


> Quelqu’un sait si il y a une solution?


Acheter une voiture


----------



## colbo (27 Juillet 2022)

Alors, news depuis mes bornes SNCF.
Hier, j'ai re-testé le sujet avec on iPhone (SE 2020) *EN MODE AVION*. 
*et ça marche !!!*

à confirmer sur d'autres bornes/voyages.

Ouf, Gwen, donc, pas de nouvelle voiture pour le moment


----------



## Amine_Ahmed (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
il m'est arrivé la même chose à plusieurs reprises à la Gare de Lyon et Gare Montparnasse. A chaque fois je cherchais un controleur SNCF pour m'ouvrir la portique depuis son terminal. En effet, je pense que le soucis vient du fait que les bornes SNCF sont équipées de NFC du coup l'iphone le détecte autant que point de paiement et ouvre directement le Wallet.

Une astuce que j'ai essayée aujourd'hui et qui a l'air de marcher, scanner le QR code depuis l'écran mais en mettant l'écran en mode paysage et non portrait (vu que la NFC de l'iphone est située dans la partie de dessus de l'écran) et donc éviter que l'iphone détecte la borne autant que point NFC. 
A confirmer parce que je ne l'ai testé qu'une seule fois et ça a marché...


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2022)

je n'ai eu aucun souci pour prendre 2 OUIGO jeudi dernier et dimanche dernier
avec mon iPhone 12 Pro sous iOS 16
les billets étaient dans WALLET (et aussi dans SNCF CONNECT)


----------



## mathieu_07 (29 Octobre 2022)

Perso je n'ai pas de problème, mais pour afficher mon billet dans Wallet, je ne passe pas par la notification, mais j'ouvre l'application Wallet, et la pas de problèmes !


----------

